# Googs for Clark?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

David Aldridge writed about a possible trade involving Suns and Jazz...

It's Googs for Clark.

Clark fit well in Phoenix?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I dont think so, Clark is exactly like Donnel Harvey, plus it ruins are plan for more cap room next year. I dont like that trade, trading googs for secound round pick would be good.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Huh? Clark is way better than Harvey, but he's going to be out till February. Clark is one of the best shotblockers in the NBA, but if this trade went down it would be purely financial, Clark wouldn't be part of Phoenix's future plans..

And if Utah takes Googs, then Phoenix is going to have to send a future first rounder with him. There's no way Utah just swallows 11 mill for nothing. Googs is not a contributor anymore.

I would rather see Phoenix work to unload Jahidi or Eisley, but if they really want the money then they'll ship Googs.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> There's no way Utah just swallows 11 mill for nothing.


The Jazz would be getting everything they need, a player.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Umm.. Googs makes 11 million to average 2ppg on 30% shooting. I don't think he's what anyone needs, quite frankly.

Phoenix isn't going to unload Googs to Utah unless they include a first rounder, mark my words.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Umm.. Googs makes 11 million to average 2ppg on 30% shooting. I don't think he's what anyone needs, quite frankly.
> 
> Phoenix isn't going to unload Googs to Utah unless they include a first rounder, mark my words.


Or two second-rounders...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I wont do this trade.

Clark is a tremendous athlete and a great shot blocker but he may hinder Amare's progress in the long run.

Googs will offer 11 Million in cap room space, Suns need that to attract stars. Jahidi and Eisley, as Sovereigns stated, are the two main contracts we MUST get rid of.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I really wouldn't mind this trade. I don't think people realize how athletic Keon is. I think he would be a perfect C for the Suns to run with. Maybe not the long-term solution, but would be a huge upgrade at C.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I really wouldn't mind this trade. I don't think people realize how athletic Keon is. I think he would be a perfect C for the Suns to run with. Maybe not the long-term solution, but would be a huge upgrade at C.


I would expect nothing less from a UNLV fan . But I agree, Keon is a premier shot blocker in the NBA, when healthy.. He has a huge vertical and extremely long arms, and in 2001 (the last time he got good minutes), he averaged 11.3ppg and 7.4rpg in only 27mpg.. but seeing as how his contract is expiring and I doubt Phoenix is really trying to get good this year, getting him might not be so great..


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

What is Keon's current salary?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> I would expect nothing less from a UNLV fan .


Maybe a little , but I really wouldn't mind. I think the Suns showed interest when he was in Toronto. Keon is a freak athletically. I wonder if the Jazz would do this.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chasemeifucan</b>!
> What is Keon's current salary?


Clark is making ~5 million this year.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

From what i've heard were gonna do what we did to jackson. Cut him


----------

